# Chemo Cap in Ice Smooth Fur Yarn



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

So-I finally used the Ice Smooth Fur Yarn I recently purchased,
to make a Chemo Cap. I personally think it is the most realistic/hair like cap from knitted yarn. It is extremely soft, it can be fluffed up for a little disheveled look or flattened down for a smooth look. I knitted the SMOOTH FUR YARN along with a 3 ply yarn in oatmeal I had in my stash so it would blend well. Believe it or not, this stash was from Super Yarn Mart in CA. who has been out of business for many, many years. I've had it for exactly 42 years!!!!!!!!!! never knew what to do with it, kept passing it up, too thin, too bland, has a little sparkle in it, too acrylic.....I guess "waste not, want not" reared it's ugly head and it got used.
The Fur Yarn I used is not the Eyelash or Supersoft Eyelash yarn-it is called SMOOTH FUR YARN and here are the details if you are interested.
Toby's Mom


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great looking cap,would be great on ,"bad hair days",too..


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

fantastic!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Really like that. I'm sure someone will be pleased to receive it.


----------



## DeniseH (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, very, very pretty. No matter if smoothed out and or ruffled up it is very pretty both ways. 

Happy Knitting, Denise


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

FOR SMOOTH FUR HAT:
Yarn-Paradise.com/ SKU fnt2-31646-Brand:ICE-Fiber Content:100% Polyamide-Needle Size: 6 mm.-US 10 Weight :100 gr. / 3.53 oz. per ball-Length:90 m./ 98.4 yds. per ball-Yarn Thickness : 5 Bulky: Chunky, Craft, Rug-Gauge:14 stitches and 18 rows on 10 cm x 10 cm (4' x 4')
Cast on 75 sts. of smooth fur yarn and 3 ply acrylic together. Circular needle size 9, joined, placed marker and knitted in garter for 4 rows and then all stockinette. Calculated about 5 in. then began decreases.
IT DOES REQUIRE TO PAY ATTENTION TO THIS YARN AS IT IS VERY SOFT AND HAIRY, YOU COULD EASILY LOSE STITCHES.
Toby's Mom


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks better than my hair looks! 

Beautiful. 

Thanks for postting.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Love them.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow. That is surprisingly real looking!!

Excellent work!


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Stunning.........I only wish my real hair looked that nice!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful, love the colors and yarn.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I would love to have one like that!!! I didn't lose hair from Chemo, but, I had it shaved when I came out of the hospital and now I can't stand it long enough to let it grow out. That is great and I like the wild look the best!

Whoever gets that hat will love it and I bet you get a lot of requests for one. Good going you!!!!

I think you get "Donniek's Ultimate Huge High Five" for that one!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you all. My cousin in Argentina underwent chemo last year and could have used it, but her hair has grown out nice and long now. Back then while in hospital I made her another soft hat, I did not know about this yarn back then.
Toby's Mom


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

How fun! We used to have a Super Yarn Mart in Salt Lake City also; I loved it.
Is the 3-ply yarn a sport or dk weight?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantastic job... Thank u for the instructions... Would love to make one ... Could you please explain the how you did the decreases?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice job! I like it.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

almost looks like hair!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

could you please write out the full instructions if its not too much trouble,it looks a lovely hat xxx


----------



## Deber (Jun 19, 2011)

I really need to try that yarn. Just love how it knits up. Great cap.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

That yarn has been calling my name! I will be looking for it on line this AM! After chemo and radiation, I have very little hair left, so this "hat" will be perfect... It reminds me of the synthetic "wig hat" that I had in the 60's! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

fab-u-lous!!! and wonderful for a bad hair day. Full instructions would be much appreciated............


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Great! I really love it!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## matraya (Jan 5, 2014)

Toby's Mom said:


> FOR SMOOTH FUR HAT:
> Yarn-Paradise.com/ SKU fnt2-31646-Brand:ICE-Fiber Content:100% Polyamide-Needle Size: 6 mm.-US 10 Weight :100 gr. / 3.53 oz. per ball-Length:90 m./ 98.4 yds. per ball-Yarn Thickness : 5 Bulky: Chunky, Craft, Rug-Gauge:14 stitches and 18 rows on 10 cm x 10 cm (4' x 4')
> Cast on 75 sts. of smooth fur yarn and 3 ply acrylic together. Circular needle size 9, joined, placed marker and knitted in garter for 4 rows and then all stockinette. Calculated about 5 in. then began decreases.
> IT DOES REQUIRE TO PAY ATTENTION TO THIS YARN AS IT IS VERY SOFT AND HAIRY, YOU COULD EASILY LOSE STITCHES.
> Toby's Mom


Bless you for posting this. I made one and was just guessing at the size and number of stitches. I made it especially for another cancer patient I met while I was going through radiation treatment. She was so frail and I could see she was cold. She absolutely LOVEs that hat. It is a good feeling to make hats, scarves, and whatever else for cancer patients and see them wearing things that I know I made. I could get very teary over it since I managed to escape the trials of going through chemo. Bless them all!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow - love it - playing with the different looks would be so much fun ;-)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh that is nice, would be good for bad hair days too!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Genius!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

What a fantastic hat! Great!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing the information for making the hat.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice I like it for the cold weather...very much. Great job!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

What a cute hat! 
We had a Super Yarn Mart around the corner from the house I grew up in. I could walk there and buy yarn and embroidery thread for my projects when I was a kid.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

It's wonderful! I love it!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting and for all the info too....I'm going to have to try and make one of these.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

lost my hair with both chemo's I had and would have loved your hat......I had a lot of hats and preferred them to wearing a wig....wigs get so itchy! I have had my hair back for about a year, but still wear hats on days I want to go out and don't want to mess with my hair. Guess I got so use to wearing hats, I found I really liked them......your hat is mar-ve-lous dahling! Would really be a fun thing for someone going through chemo.....hugs


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love this. I agree with one poster ~~~ great for bad hair days.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

not trying to be insensitive to people who are having to undergo hair loss thru chemotherapy or other illnesses or conditions, but... this could also good idea to try on one of these hats if you're thinking about changing your hair color, just to see if the color is compatible with your complexion... just a thought.

my mother and sister have "white" hair, naturally. I'm blonde. as most of us know, blonde hair does not gray very pretty (brassy, yellowish, ugh; and I look like a skunk), so I just keep on dying it. would love to have pretty gray hair or white. my hair dresser tells me "never; won't happen; you'll go to your grave with dark roots; etc." (the graying process naturally and having nice white or gray... will be too ugly). 

sooooooooooooooo, I'm thinking, what would I really look like? so I might just knit one of these up and see.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I too would love to have your pattern written out to include the decreases. Such a lovely idea for someone in chemo. Also, what yarn weight did you use for the 3-ply?


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Soooooooooo cool looking!! I would wear it!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

What a great idea - and for me - I have bad hair days quite often. Thank you so much and I would also like to have the decrease instructions.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

How many skeins did it take?


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

OMG!! Just love your hat. Sure would like to get the pattern. Where did you find the yarn, from Yarn Paradise? I really need 1 (or more) of these. Thank you so much in advance. You did such a wonderful job on this.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they look very nice


----------



## dlknit (Dec 27, 2013)

I really, really love the look of your chemo hat! Very well done indeed!


----------



## ibearl (Feb 4, 2013)

This is fabulous. I am going on line to order yarn. I, too, would love to know how you did the decreases so that I can knit it for a friend who just finished her third round of chemo. Thanks!!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How chic!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

How cute is this? Love it!


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Love your hat. Could you email me the full instructions with decreases for your chemo hat. Also what yarn did you use for the 3 ply. This is gorgeous and will make a lot of people feel so much better about themselves.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> So-I finally used the Ice Smooth Fur Yarn I recently purchased,
> to make a Chemo Cap. I personally think it is the most realistic/hair like cap from knitted yarn. It is extremely soft, it can be fluffed up for a little disheveled look or flattened down for a smooth look. I knitted the SMOOTH FUR YARN along with a 3 ply yarn in oatmeal I had in my stash so it would blend well. Believe it or not, this stash was from Super Yarn Mart in CA. who has been out of business for many, many years. I've had it for exactly 42 years!!!!!!!!!! never knew what to do with it, kept passing it up, too thin, too bland, has a little sparkle in it, too acrylic.....I guess "waste not, want not" reared it's ugly head and it got used.
> The Fur Yarn I used is not the Eyelash or Supersoft Eyelash yarn-it is called SMOOTH FUR YARN and here are the details if you are interested.
> Toby's Mom


How clever to use as a chemo cap!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

As requested I am posting SMOOTH FUR HAT instructions. In trying to find information to describe the acrylic fingering yarn I used to accompany the fur yarn, I came across someone on Ravelry who sells the yarn! I was shocked, she sells stashes from the 70's ALSO! she had the exact yarn so I put her site address in the pattern information, so you can see the yarn and replace with something you may have. 
Remember the yarn comes in MANY different colors, so if you are a redhead or , blonde or salt n pepper or love purple, you can do! I bought me some salt n pepper....
Thanks to all for inquiries. Next: Gypsycream bear or a VEST or who knows....
Toby's Mom


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it!!!! X


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

montgal said:


> Love it!


Love your Schnauzer, I have a rescue mix, mostly Schnauzer and believe it or not with Dalmatian according to a DNA thing they did on him- don't see it but adore him.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

What a great use for this yarn! It looks so fun, and being able to style it for different moods is an added plus! I would love to have one of these. Too bad this yarn is no longer available, as it would be my very next project! (And thanks be to God, not as a chemo cap.) jp


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

weimfam said:


> What a great use for this yarn! It looks so fun, and being able to style it for different moods is an added plus! I would love to have one of these. Too bad this yarn is no longer available, as it would be my very next project! (And thanks be to God, not as a chemo cap.) jp


I see it is available: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/smooth-fur
many colors, 1 pack 3 items $9.99
SubTotal: 9.99 USD 
Shipping: 9.90 USD 
Grand Total: 19.89 USD 
you'll get it in 2 days.
That's 3 hats for $20.00 - not counting your labor of course, if for a friend or someone on chemo, who cares.
Toby's Mom


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

I downloaded the pattern for the hat but then a prompt came up and couldn't save the pattern or even look at it. I need a PDF pattern to be able to get it. Could you possibly e-mail me the pattern? Thank you.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the written pattern. It was so detailed and clear... Wish more patterns were like yours...


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I am attaching a PDF file but part of it cuts of (you will see why), so here is that portion of the cut off text:
THIS YARN REQUIRES ATTENTION BE PAID AS IT IS VERY SOFT AND HAIRY, YOU COULD EASILY LOSE STITCHES. USE BAMBOO NEEDLES SO IT WONT BE SLIPPERY.

Knit from bottom up. I cast on 75 sts. of Smooth Fur yarn and 3 ply acrylic together, the hat is worked with the two strands throughout. I used 75 sts. for a larger head. You can use 65 sts. for smaller I guess.

I used Circular needle size 9, joined on circular needle, placed marker. 
Knit in garter for 4 rows and then the rest all stockinette. 

Calculated about 6 in. then began decreases to shape crown from another old pattern I had, as follows:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

What was the yarn you used with the fur yarn? How many strands fo the fur yarn did you use?
Is the pattern available?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> What was the yarn you used with the fur yarn? How many strands fo the fur yarn did you use?
> Is the pattern available?


SwampCatNana: Check this thread page 4
Toby's Mom


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Different - but I LOVE it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> SwampCatNana: Check this thread page 4
> Toby's Mom


Thank you.


----------



## ibearl (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. That was so, so, so kind of you to take the time to do this.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

An amazing result using Fur Yarn!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely hat! :thumbup:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Crochetnknit said:


> It looks better than my hair looks!
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for postting.


Mine, too! That is so cute! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Fast forward a "few" years and it's in vogue! Soooo adorable!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

jomac said:


> I downloaded the pattern for the hat but then a prompt came up and couldn't save the pattern or even look at it. I need a PDF pattern to be able to get it. Could you possibly e-mail me the pattern? Thank you.


Me, too. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

BEAUTIFULL!
great job


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got some yarn that looks so much like the smooth fur == wasn't quite certain what to do with it. It will definitely be the next chemo cap I make. The sister of a good friend is currently in need of the caps and I've been working on a few different ones. Time for one that's fun (even though the need for the caps isn't any fun at all).


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Amazing. Hope they still have it.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

OMG I love it!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Bleeshea said:


> OMG I love it!!


Pattern on thread page 4


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

You can purchase this yarn from Yarn Paradise and also on ebay "buy it now". I think the ebaylisting saves you about one dollar and lots of colors are available! I think there's going to be a run on this yarn! Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> You can purchase this yarn from Yarn Paradise and also on ebay "buy it now". I think the ebaylisting saves you about one dollar and lots of colors are available! I think there's going to be a run on this yarn! Can't wait! :thumbup:


Unfortunately, not cheaper than the source itself, www.yarn-paradise.com
EBAY charges $10.95 for EACH SKEIN and US $17.70 shipping for a quantity of 3 - plus $4.90 for each addtl. item.

Compared to http://www.yarn-paradise.com/products/s.smooth-fur-yarn#inc632

1 package of 3 items for Subtotal:$9.99 ($3.33 ea.)
Shipping & Handling:$9.90
Total	:$19.89

I checked before I bought, as I have stated before I wish I had a commission for how many times I recommend them.
Toby's Mom


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just purchased some on Ebay and it was a 3 pack for $10.99 plus $7.90 shipping - which came to $18.89.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually I just realized an error in mentioning EBAY much more expensive, so I will correct myself:
EBAY charges $10.95 for a quantity of 3- plus $ 17.70 for shipping, so only $8.75 more than yarn-paradise.
(I did not read their description correctly)
Quantity:
More than 10 lots available (3 items per lot) / 1 sold 
Toby's Mom


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW....Now that is really good.....I love it....xxxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> I just purchased some on Ebay and it was a 3 pack for $10.99 plus $7.90 shipping - which came to $18.89.


Now that's cool! and only a few cents difference. I have purchased a lot of it so I won't be needing it anytime soon, but I will remember to check EBAY again. I saw $17.70 for shipping 1 pkg. I even screen printed it, I wonder why it said that figure and then $7.90?? oh well- glad folks can get it stateside.
Thanks for the info.
Toby's Mom


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just beautiful!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it, wish I could find some here for chemo patients


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, was able to download the PDF file so you won't have to e-mail it to me. Thank you for offering to do so. Think I will try a smaller size for my great-grand for practice before I do any others. Thank you so much for this fabulous pattern.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Lovely. This reminds me of the hats that were popular in the early 60's that you could comb into a hair style. I had one as did most everyone in my Jr. High School class. :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

BTW, what color of smooth fur did you use?...


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> BTW, what color of smooth fur did you use?...


I used the Smooth Fur White Brown fnt2-30838
Toby's Mom


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful hat!
You can't go wrong with eyelash, no matter whether it's called fur or eyelash, as chemo hats. I've used several kinds of eyelash to make chemo hats and they disappear quickly from the oncology unit of our local hospital. People love them. Shame on me for not having made any recently, I will have to replenish my stash!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Cute hat


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

I LOVE this! Wish I had one like it 16 years ago when I lost my hair to chemo! It's a wonderful use of the fur yarn! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love it love it. What else can I say? Love it love it.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I love it! I am losing my hair fast on top (female pattern baldness inherited, I guess). I hate it!!! Love that hat.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> I love it! I am losing my hair fast on top (female pattern baldness inherited, I guess). I hate it!!! Love that hat.


they have colors to match yours!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

I am confused here on the needle size. Are you using size 10 or size 9 and is the yarn bulky or 3 weight? Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> I am confused here on the needle size. Are you using size 10 or size 9 and is the yarn bulky or 3 weight? Thanks!


BaileysMom:
The SMOOTH FUR YARN is a #5 Bulky and they suggest Needle Size: 6 mm.-US 10 
I USED SIZE US 9 circular
I knitted the hat using both the smooth fur yarn and 1 BALL of Light Fingering Acrylic in a 3-ply, typically used with size 2-3 needle 
(I added the acrylic yarn to give the hat body, it is kind of limp without a second yarn) 
I knit the hat with two strands held together.
Phew! this is when one appreciates people who write clear, concise patterns. at any rate, I hope this helps clarify. 
Toby's Mom


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

How did you do the decreases? I've only knitted one hat before but I really want to try this one.



Toby's Mom said:


> FOR SMOOTH FUR HAT:
> Yarn-Paradise.com/ SKU fnt2-31646-Brand:ICE-Fiber Content:100% Polyamide-Needle Size: 6 mm.-US 10 Weight :100 gr. / 3.53 oz. per ball-Length:90 m./ 98.4 yds. per ball-Yarn Thickness : 5 Bulky: Chunky, Craft, Rug-Gauge:14 stitches and 18 rows on 10 cm x 10 cm (4' x 4')
> Cast on 75 sts. of smooth fur yarn and 3 ply acrylic together. Circular needle size 9, joined, placed marker and knitted in garter for 4 rows and then all stockinette. Calculated about 5 in. then began decreases.
> IT DOES REQUIRE TO PAY ATTENTION TO THIS YARN AS IT IS VERY SOFT AND HAIRY, YOU COULD EASILY LOSE STITCHES.
> Toby's Mom


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Cindylucifer:
I am attaching the pattern again here, I have clarified it a little more, if you have any questions, please feel free to send me a PM. I will be glad to clarify more.
Toby's Mom


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I love it, gorgeous hat. Great work.


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

Love the colors I knit a lot of chemo hats in fun fur and they always go quickly from the supply box at the chemo center. Looked at the yarn on Paradise and love the colors. Pat


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I love this hat


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

love, love, love.....fantastic....


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, I just love it.


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

Toby's Mom: many thanks from us all for putting so much effort into this thread..............

I am wondering how many balls of the ICE yarn is used per hat??

I do apologise if you have stated it somewhere and I missed it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

mowsehowse said:


> Toby's Mom: many thanks from us all for putting so much effort into this thread..............
> 
> I am wondering how many balls of the ICE yarn is used per hat??
> 
> I do apologise if you have stated it somewhere and I missed it.


I only used one ball and had a little left over. Each ball is
100 gr. / 98.4 yds. per ball- (same amount for the accompanying yarn).
Toby's Mom


----------



## ns41c (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm just about to start a project with HAUTE FUR WILD that looks similar in color and texture to yours. I was going to use a black yarn with it but maybe oatmeal would work better. I love the look and bless you for helping someone so beautifully.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

ns41c said:


> I'm just about to start a project with HAUTE FUR WILD that looks similar in color and texture to yours. I was going to use a black yarn with it but maybe oatmeal would work better. I love the look and bless you for helping someone so beautifully.


Nice! I got some Smooth Fur in grey and white and now I am making one hat for myself as I have Salt N Pepper hair, I have to decide whether to use black or white secondary yarn with it, humm....we'll see...
I sent my original hat to www.Knotsoflove.org 
If it is approved by the board they will feature it on their website for other knitters to knit the pattern for Chemo Caps. I hope it works out.
Toby's Mom


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> As requested I am posting SMOOTH FUR HAT instructions. In trying to find information to describe the acrylic fingering yarn I used to accompany the fur yarn, I came across someone on Ravelry who sells the yarn! I was shocked, she sells stashes from the 70's ALSO! she had the exact yarn so I put her site address in the pattern information, so you can see the yarn and replace with something you may have.
> Remember the yarn comes in MANY different colors, so if you are a redhead or , blonde or salt n pepper or love purple, you can do! I bought me some salt n pepper....
> Thanks to all for inquiries. Next: Gypsycream bear or a VEST or who knows....
> Toby's Mom


Does anyone know where one can obtain ICE fur #fn2-30837 in Canada? Freight from USA is 51.41 so cancelled.


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

For UK the recommended yarn seems only to be available by post from Turkey, so I have made one using Stylecraft "Eskimo" in a lovely silver colour with white 3 ply, which hardly shows at all.

I used size 9 needles and 75 stitches; it seems a little on the small side perhaps? It only used one 50g ball. I think I will try size 8 needles for the other ball I bought. 

But using Eskimo yarn I think it is noticeably a furry knitted hat, rather than looking passably like cropped hair, and would probably be hot to wear except in winter. :roll: 

If anyone, anywhere knows someone who would like it, please pm me and I will post it on. 

Also, if anyone can suggest an organisation in UK that would like some of these, please do tell.


----------



## Antrax (May 20, 2011)

We are just in the planning stage to make chemo caps and
would like the pattern. The hat is great and our ladies would love it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Antrax said:


> We are just in the planning stage to make chemo caps and
> would like the pattern. The hat is great and our ladies would love it.


Here it is - there were a lot of questions throughout the thread in case you want to peruse. Show us your caps when done!
Toby's Mom


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's really cute. Love it!


----------



## Suzipaint (Apr 20, 2013)

FYI, I searched online and the Yarn Market in Asheville, NC has closed. But eBay has Yarn Market yarns available to bid on. They have the ICE smooth Fur light grey/white available to bid on for 3 skeins x 100 grams starting at $9.99 (bid will end on Jan. 30). I haven't purchased this before so I don't know if it is a good buy or not since the bid could get much higher by the end of bid. Seems like a worthwhile project for someone in need of a chemo hat. I hope someone finds this helpful. Suzi


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

knitting4friends said:


> Does anyone know where one can obtain ICE fur #fn2-30837 in Canada? Freight from USA is 51.41 so cancelled.


I ordered it off ebay and it was shipped directly from Turkey. The shipping was very reasonable and I think it arrived in about 5 days! I don't know about shipping to Canada, but it might be worth checking out...


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Today I visited Dharma Trading Company in a different city and found the yarn which is exactly like "Ice Smooth Fur". Perhaps some of you can find it in your own area stores, it is Rozetti Yarn "Wicked Fur" (90% nylon, 10% polyester; 125g/109 yds. It is from Universal Yarns and also comes in several colors. It costs $12 a skein, so if you make a hat that is your cost plus the fingering yarn and time of course. Some of you may be interested.

You can see patterns here: http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns.php?brand=3
and buy yarn here:

http://www.yarn-store.com/rozetti-wicked-fur-yarn.html

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Rozetti/WickedFur.asp?gclid=CPL35byEoLwCFcx7QgoduS4AUA

http://www.yarn.com/product/rozetti-wicked-fur-yarn/?gclid=CLb5kZKFoLwCFVJcfgodel4ARQ

Toby's Mom


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Joann's advertises fun fur yarn by Bernat Boa, and also Lion Brand. The skeins cost $4.99 each. I don't know if they are as soft as the yarn you bought, but has anyone bought the Lion Brand yarn who could tell us about it?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Joann's advertises fun fur yarn by Bernat Boa, and also Lion Brand. The skeins cost $4.99 each. I don't know if they are as soft as the yarn you bought, but has anyone bought the Lion Brand yarn who could tell us about it?


Fun Fur is very different from Smooth Fur. I have both and Smooth Fur is the softest I have ever used, especially for chemo hats. I don't know, there is something very different about the texture, it really is just individual taste. The other one I bought comes close in texture and softness, but it doesn't knit the exact way. I guess I am in love with the Ice Smooth Fur. It is $9.99 for a pack of three skeins-100 [email protected]


----------



## MARIONT (Nov 29, 2012)

My knitting group is knitting for charities and this project would be a great addition. Where could I find the pattern. Marion

Thank you. I found the pattern in the messages above.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

MARIONT said:


> My knitting group is knitting for charities and this project would be a great addition. Where could I find the pattern. Marion
> 
> Thank you. I found the pattern in the messages above.


Here you go


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Fun Fur is very different from Smooth Fur. I have both and Smooth Fur is the softest I have ever used, especially for chemo hats. I don't know, there is something very different about the texture, it really is just individual taste. The other one I bought comes close in texture and softness, but it doesn't knit the exact way. I guess I am in love with the Ice Smooth Fur. It is $9.99 for a pack of three skeins-100 [email protected]


Thanks. So glad I asked because I would hate to knit with something that would cause any irritation. The chemo patients are already going through so much.


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

I just made 2 chemo hats with the lion brand ...1 with just a single strand of the yarn and 1 with double strand...the lady I made them for loves them both but she said the single strand one is just the best...almost like her own hair and better than any wig...she wears it everywhere and her hubby thought it was a wig at first glance...Crafts 2000 has fun fur for $1 each


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

italiangal50 said:


> I just made 2 chemo hats with the lion brand ...1 with just a single strand of the yarn and 1 with double strand...


So you did not use any 3 ply with the lion brand????


----------



## MARIONT (Nov 29, 2012)

Can this fur be purchased on line at Crafts 2000? I tried, but the web site did not have items for purchase.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

MARIONT said:


> Can this fur be purchased on line at Crafts 2000? I tried, but the web site did not have items for purchase.


Only place that I know of that sells it is yarn-paradise.com 
yarn is called SMOOTH FUR, but some places re-sell it here in US through EBay and I think sometimes at Etsy. Comes in a variety of colors so you have to look around.
Toby's Mom


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

no I just used the fun fur alone 1 single strand and one double...I will try to post a pic


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

italiangal50 said:


> no I just used the fun fur alone 1 single strand and one double...I will try to post a pic


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

MARIONT said:


> Can this fur be purchased on line at Crafts 2000? I tried, but the web site did not have items for purchase.


no you have to visit a store they take no orders online


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

mowsehowse said:


> So you did not use any 3 ply with the lion brand????


no I just used the fun fur alone 1 single strand and one double...I will try to post a pic


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

lookin good,,,,, VERY good !!!!!!!!!


----------

